# My NSN watch. Elliot Brown. What do you have?



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Made by guys who started making tough watches for surfers at Animal, started Elliot Brown together and a range of expedition type watches: this diver apparently trialled and developed with military divers, and issued to / from stores. Google it, if you want to decide for yourself. I like having a tough lump on my wrist with SWG 10 strap bars, and a triple sealed crown still good for 200m WR if you forget to screw it in. Unlike my Tag, oops.

Holton Professional










HAGD

Post your NSN watch and a bit of history / why you like it.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry, what is NSN? Page & Cooper have been selling Elliott Brown for yonks.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I am also a bit puzzled as to what you mean by "NSN", Jet. I will say that I am a fan of Elliot Brown watches; I also like Animal watches although Animal seem to have cut their watch range down to the bare minimum these days.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Caller. said:


> Sorry, what is NSN? Page & Cooper have been selling Elliott Brown for yonks.


 Correct, and apparently a lot of military types were wearing them so they worked on a 'new' model of watch specifically to meet their requirements.

"The Holton came about as a natural consequence of Canford watches being worn by members of the military community." https://elliotbrownwatches.com/collections/holton-professional

"The Holton Professional was developed in response to a request from a specialist branch of the military who demanded a fit-for-purpose professional watch capable of a life in the field.

The Brief: capable of prolongued exposure to water and dust, durable, shock resistant, clear visibility day or night, unidirectional timing bezel operable with a gloved hand, easy strap changes and comfortable strapping options that don't break." https://elliotbrownwatches.com/collections/holton-professional/products/holton-101-001-r06



> I am also a bit puzzled as to what you mean by "NSN", Jet. I will say that I am a fan of Elliot Brown watches; I also like Animal watches although Animal seem to have cut their watch range down to the bare minimum these days.


 NATO stock number.

NATO stock number 6645-99-303-0677










The '002 green dial model is identical in specification but does not carry the nato stock number on the case back. https://elliotbrownwatches.com/products/holton-101-002-r04

The EB Holton professional was the first UK watch to be allocated a Nato stock number for over 10 yrs apparently: https://www.watchpro.com/breaking-news-nato-approves-elliot-brown-watch-for-military-issue/

[IMG alt="Image may contain: outdoor" data-ratio="133.33"]https://scontent-lhr8-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/p720x720/67341414_145457123192200_7815299375734718464_o.jpg?_nc_cat=109&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_ohc=_fvDv75TRBcAX9Lo1Ei&_nc_ht=scontent-lhr8-1.xx&_nc_tp=6&oh=945cde7f3467771a75d536ea4fbc2ad4&oe=5EB7A384[/IMG]

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="114.29"]https://scontent-lht6-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/89814900_204492807288631_3651178125263372288_o.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_sid=1480c5&_nc_ohc=jH6Y42b-YxgAX_Yx2Eq&_nc_ht=scontent-lht6-1.xx&_nc_tp=7&oh=32c47a76392a9c61178aca97bddbef66&oe=5EB81FB2[/IMG]



Caller. said:


> Sorry, what is NSN? Page & Cooper have been selling Elliott Brown for yonks.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Caller. said:


> Sorry, what is NSN?


 NATO Stock Number


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Grungent (Aug 12, 2020)

The Specialist Branch must be all females then. I just got one and the rubber strap barely fits my 7 3/4 inch wrist. On the last hole. Certainly can't fit over diving suit. Nice watch though.


----------

